# "aging imaginations"



## Michael. (Aug 27, 2013)

*.

This sad story has passed our way many times in the past.
*





I thought this was the best place to post it.
.
.*"AGING IMAGINATIONS" is a gripping story of a man, whose loss of his wife brings him to a standpoint in life.*

Unable to cope, or to tell his young daughter about her mom's death the man refuses to go to the wake.

However, an unlikely friend shows him a different path in experiencing what's known to be true and certain in his life, by diving into his own imagination.

Through these "sessions" of experiencing a different world, entirely created and lived by the man himself, he finds one of life's most powerful messages.


*http://tinyurl.com/n7t7kzx*


.


----------

